# Hmmmm?



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a small weather window this Sat, with some 70 degree water SE , maybe blow the dust off the ole' rods and reels and give a try. Fins-n-Feathers ch68


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thinkin the same thing on my end. Leaving Pcola Pass aroung 7-730. Anyone else?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

You all should be out here today!


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

How far of a run is that?


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Planning on heading out of Orange Beach Friday evening. Anyone heard any tuna reports from the rigs?


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

That rig is the Mars TLP in MC 807. It's a long way from P'cola. Did see a few tuna here yesterday though. They didn't appear too big. Today we had a patch of grass come through and there was a pair of dolphin on it. A bull and a cow, looked to be about 25lbs or so.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We ran out Wednesday afternoon, it was really nice, it was like glass out there. We hit 3 rigs all were thick with blackfin. Petronius, marlin and Horn Mt. We picked up several Yellowfin as well, one good one at Marlin. Sharks we not bad at all. I will post a report later.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

If I were to leave out of pensacola how far of a run are these rigs? Miles and time wise?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

time wise, is obviously a function of your boat and how rough it is. Distance is about 75+/- miles to Petronis and then about 9+/- to Marlin then another 9+/- to Ram Powell and another 9+/- to Horn

Mars and the others are Much farther.



Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> If I were to leave out of pensacola how far of a run are these rigs? Miles and time wise?


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey could I get the numbers for marlin/ram powell and the horn rigs. Trying to get a trip for some tuna fishing in Febuary


----------

